# Self Employed or Employees of Uber?? Better read this and find out yourself if you don't believe me.



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

Many people know uber consider us drivers as self employed and they don't tell us how to work or where to work or when.. we'll as I came to find out this last 2 weeks.. Withtout you knowing, Uber is actually telling us how to work and pay close attention to the experiment I did.. 

UberPool and UberX are available at larger markets (e.g LA, NY, SF, MIA, etc) as some drivers have notice before, there has been a rider once in a while who wants to get another Uber and you are the closest driver (literally parked outside) but they still get another driver that's minutes away. Weird ain't it if they claim that the closest driver gets match to you. Also if you ever check your rider app if you are driver, you will notice that UberPool and UberX drivers on screen change and some would argue that they might have room on pool with a passanger but again after testing that isn't the case since others drivers who helped with this test where in the area and didn't have passengers at all. There is a formula they aren't telling us that they use to measure when to give the driver Pool or X and technically they are telling us how to work in the market we operate. Idk but after finding this I can smell another class action lawsuit on the way..

What do you drivers think? Is it worth it for tax purposes or you rather pay the IRS yearly a ton of money back?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kemo1 said:


> Many people know uber consider us drivers as self employed and they don't tell us how to work or where to work or when.. we'll as I came to find out this last 2 weeks.. Withtout you knowing, Uber is actually telling us how to work and pay close attention to the experiment I did..
> 
> UberPool and UberX are available at larger markets (e.g LA, NY, SF, MIA, etc) as some drivers have notice before, there has been a rider once in a while who wants to get another Uber and you are the closest driver (literally parked outside) but they still get another driver that's minutes away. Weird ain't it if they claim that the closest driver gets match to you. Also if you ever check your rider app if you are driver, you will notice that UberPool and UberX drivers on screen change and some would argue that they might have room on pool with a passanger but again after testing that isn't the case since others drivers who helped with this test where in the area and didn't have passengers at all. There is a formula they aren't telling us that they use to measure when to give the driver Pool or X and technically they are telling us how to work in the market we operate. Idk but after finding this I can smell another class action lawsuit on the way..
> 
> What do you drivers think? Is it worth it for tax purposes or you rather pay the IRS yearly a ton of money back?


For the past 7 years it's been the drivers choice to either turn on the app or not turn on the app. You're fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> Many people know uber consider us drivers as self employed and they don't tell us how to work or where to work or when.. we'll as I came to find out this last 2 weeks.. Withtout you knowing, Uber is actually telling us how to work and pay close attention to the experiment I did..
> 
> UberPool and UberX are available at larger markets (e.g LA, NY, SF, MIA, etc) as some drivers have notice before, there has been a rider once in a while who wants to get another Uber and you are the closest driver (literally parked outside) but they still get another driver that's minutes away. Weird ain't it if they claim that the closest driver gets match to you. Also if you ever check your rider app if you are driver, you will notice that UberPool and UberX drivers on screen change and some would argue that they might have room on pool with a passanger but again after testing that isn't the case since others drivers who helped with this test where in the area and didn't have passengers at all. There is a formula they aren't telling us that they use to measure when to give the driver Pool or X and technically they are telling us how to work in the market we operate. Idk but after finding this I can smell another class action lawsuit on the way..
> 
> What do you drivers think? Is it worth it for tax purposes or you rather pay the IRS yearly a ton of money back?


i think ubers a Gig not career. many try to make it more................and fail.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cole Hann said:


> i think ubers a Gig not career. many try to make it more................and fail.


Well then being a taxi driver is a gig then. I wana know ehat a career is? I think theres very few careers u can say im 25 and i want tp work here till im 60. If any 
Put in mind AI


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

Cole Hann said:


> i think ubers a Gig not career. many try to make it more................and fail.


It's not a gig when you have to report it to the IRS anymore


----------



## scoobydoobydoo (Jan 3, 2016)

Kermo1, what was the pint you were trying to make about being self employed or employee of Uber? You made no sense. I have not turned on my app in 6 weeks. Try not showing up for work as employee for 6 weeks and see what happens...


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

Actually their new policy is that if you don't have any trips for more than 30 days they will suspend your account


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Turning on uber app means clock in at uber system and turning off uber app mean clock out at work.
The time uber app is on and driver follow all the rules and regulation set by uber driver is employee.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber makes me wana not wana work for them or use them anymore. This company is serverly corrupt. I will use system but will not put address and gove cash instead. When i see their SDCs ill stand in front of everyone of those stupid things and join hands with every other human being who wants to control their lives


----------



## GClarkage (Jun 8, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> Many people know uber consider us drivers as self employed and they don't tell us how to work or where to work or when.. we'll as I came to find out this last 2 weeks.. Withtout you knowing, Uber is actually telling us how to work and pay close attention to the experiment I did..
> 
> UberPool and UberX are available at larger markets (e.g LA, NY, SF, MIA, etc) as some drivers have notice before, there has been a rider once in a while who wants to get another Uber and you are the closest driver (literally parked outside) but they still get another driver that's minutes away. Weird ain't it if they claim that the closest driver gets match to you. Also if you ever check your rider app if you are driver, you will notice that UberPool and UberX drivers on screen change and some would argue that they might have room on pool with a passanger but again after testing that isn't the case since others drivers who helped with this test where in the area and didn't have passengers at all. There is a formula they aren't telling us that they use to measure when to give the driver Pool or X and technically they are telling us how to work in the market we operate. Idk but after finding this I can smell another class action lawsuit on the way..
> 
> What do you drivers think? Is it worth it for tax purposes or you rather pay the IRS yearly a ton of money back?


This is true. A few weeks ago I dropped off a person at the BART station in Millbrae (California). She immediately realized that she would not be able to get to her destination in time after she got out of the car and requested a ride again to her final destination...she requested it while she was sitting in the front seat of my truck. It gave her am UBER that was about 6 minutes away. She cancelled and did another request because she wanted to ride with me....same thing, but a different driver about 8 minutes away. WTF? I lost out on a 2X ride that was about 30 miles away with no traffic...I was pissed.


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

GClarkage said:


> This is true. A few weeks ago I dropped off a person at the BART station in Millbrae (California). She immediately realized that she would not be able to get to her destination in time after she got out of the car and requested a ride again to her final destination...she requested it while she was sitting in the front seat of my truck. It gave her am UBER that was about 6 minutes away. She cancelled and did another request because she wanted to ride with me....same thing, but a different driver about 8 minutes away. WTF? I lost out on a 2X ride that was about 30 miles away with no traffic...I was pissed.


Most likely it put on you the UberPool map.. it sucks i know.. but Fuber won't get away with this for long


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

scoobydoobydoo said:


> Kermo1, what was the pint you were trying to make about being self employed or employee of Uber? You made no sense. I have not turned on my app in 6 weeks. Try not showing up for work as employee for 6 weeks and see what happens...


During a class action lawsuit brought by drivers, Uber said that in no way do they tell us how to work or where to work or which service request to accept.. yes they are sending request your way but they choose which ones which technically proves their earlier argument wrong. As to your app off, most likely you will have been logged off and a message to contact them will appear


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> During a class action lawsuit brought by drivers, Uber said that in no way do they tell us how to work or where to work or which service request to accept.. yes they are sending request your way but they choose which ones which technically proves their earlier argument wrong. As to your app off, most likely you will have been logged off and a message to contact them will appear


Kemo1 They most certainly push certain rides to other drivers for sure. Its a scam and if your lucky you may have a few good months as long as you follow there orders and take most rides pool and x.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

I dropped pax off at a hotpot for other riders. Took me 1 hour to get another request as I watched other drivers there b4 me and after me get new pax. Another driver waiting there noticed, came over 2 me and talked about the BS and he got a request b4 me.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Kemo1 said:


> Actually their new policy is that if you don't have any trips for more than 30 days they will suspend your account


And you come back at a lower pay scale...if you come back to drive again. Right?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Kemo1 They most certainly push certain rides to other drivers for sure. Its a scam and if your lucky you may have a few good months as long as you follow there orders and take most rides pool and x.


You ever have potential passenger sitting in the seat next to you request a ride, and have that request go to a driver who's a mile or more away? That happened to me twice last month.


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> I dropped pax off at a hotpot for other riders. Took me 1 hour to get another request as I watched other drivers there b4 me and after me get new pax. Another driver waiting there noticed, came over 2 me and talked about the BS and he got a request b4 me.


They had a feature that if you returned to the staging area in less than an hour after a pick up, drivers won't have to wait for another request forever since they would be bumped to the front of the queue.. that's why short trips were a good way to stay busy but as of December 19, 2016 they removed that feature due to people complaining


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> You ever have potential passenger sitting in the seat next to you request a ride, and have that request go to a driver who's a mile or more away? That happened to me twice last month.


That's what this article is about..


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> And you come back at a lower pay scale...if you come back to drive again. Right?


Yes and no.. the pay will stay the same but the percentage they take is more now.. I heard that in San Diego they are keeping 35% of the trip to them and this is a pilot program.. hopefully it doesn't come to LA


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kemo1 said:


> Many people know uber consider us drivers as self employed and they don't tell us how to work or where to work or when.. we'll as I came to find out this last 2 weeks.. Withtout you knowing, Uber is actually telling us how to work and pay close attention to the experiment I did..
> 
> UberPool and UberX are available at larger markets (e.g LA, NY, SF, MIA, etc) as some drivers have notice before, there has been a rider once in a while who wants to get another Uber and you are the closest driver (literally parked outside) but they still get another driver that's minutes away. Weird ain't it if they claim that the closest driver gets match to you. Also if you ever check your rider app if you are driver, you will notice that UberPool and UberX drivers on screen change and some would argue that they might have room on pool with a passanger but again after testing that isn't the case since others drivers who helped with this test where in the area and didn't have passengers at all. There is a formula they aren't telling us that they use to measure when to give the driver Pool or X and technically they are telling us how to work in the market we operate. Idk but after finding this I can smell another class action lawsuit on the way..
> 
> What do you drivers think? Is it worth it for tax purposes or you rather pay the IRS yearly a ton of money back?


You're better off tax wise being an IC. You just need to treat this as a business and not just another gig. Keep records and take ALL legitimate deductions.


----------



## Kemo1 (May 26, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> You're better off tax wise being an IC. You just need to treat this as a business and not just another gig. Keep records and take ALL legitimate deductions.


There is an app called TripLog which I use and it tracks my miles automatically, take picture of fuel receipts, insurance, car payment, food, etc


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

GClarkage said:


> This is true. A few weeks ago I dropped off a person at the BART station in Millbrae (California). She immediately realized that she would not be able to get to her destination in time after she got out of the car and requested a ride again to her final destination...she requested it while she was sitting in the front seat of my truck. It gave her am UBER that was about 6 minutes away. She cancelled and did another request because she wanted to ride with me....same thing, but a different driver about 8 minutes away. WTF? I lost out on a 2X ride that was about 30 miles away with no traffic...I was pissed.


Awesome avatar!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> For the past 7 years it's been the drivers choice to either turn on the app or not turn on the app. You're fighting a losing battle.


But that doesn't address being treated as an employee, here's why: a hiring hall is at your disposal to make yourself available to work . . . or not. If you show up and are assigned to a job are you an independent contractor? I think not.

If Uber has control over what work we do, and tell us if don't like it we can "quit" that's a de facto hiring hall.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

scoobydoobydoo said:


> Kermo1, what was the pint you were trying to make about being self employed or employee of Uber? You made no sense. I have not turned on my app in 6 weeks. Try not showing up for work as employee for 6 weeks and see what happens...


Uber is a hiring hall.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> Yes and no.. the pay will stay the same but the percentage they take is more now.. I heard that in San Diego they are keeping 35% of the trip to them and this is a pilot program.. hopefully it doesn't come to LA


Well then, my gross income would be reduced by that 35% since it's a charge to my business.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> Actually their new policy is that if you don't have any trips for more than 30 days they will suspend your account


I haven't done a trip since July.I can still log on,no problems.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Elephant said:


> Turning on uber app means clock in at uber system and turning off uber app mean clock out at work.
> The time uber app is on and driver follow all the rules and regulation set by uber driver is employee.


Uuuhhhh..........NO.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

circle1 said:


> But that doesn't address being treated as an employee, here's why: a hiring hall is at your disposal to make yourself available to work . . . or not. If you show up and are assigned to a job are you an independent contractor? I think not.
> 
> If Uber has control over what work we do, and tell us if don't like it we can "quit" that's a de facto hiring hall.


Okay,I'll add some insight here.I've been an independent contractor for over 20 years.What makes me an independent contractor?My vehicle not theirs.Just because uber dictates the terms that you agree upon,does not make you an employee.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> If you show up and are assigned to a job are you an independent contractor? I think not.


If I showed up to an IBEW hall with my own electrical contracting license, my own transformers, my own 12/3 wire, my own workman's comp, my own fed tax id # and everything else I needed to complete a job then I would expect the union delegates to question my stupidity. That's basically what Uber drivers do. They show up with everything and anything needed to transport clients (the insurance issue is still a very sticky subject). Uber just gives you the leads and the price for transporting the clients. 
All Uber drivers just have to accept that they were easily conned into a business that most drivers still have no clue about. And that all the whining and complaining is not going to change a thing.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Do tell said:


> Just because uber dictates the terms that you agree upon,does not make you an employee.


I certainly hope not!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If I showed up to an IBEW hall with my own electrical contracting license, my own transformers, my own 12/3 wire, my own workman's comp, my own fed tax id # and everything else I needed to complete a job then I would expect the union delegates to question my stupidity. That's basically what Uber drivers do. They show up with everything and anything needed to transport clients (the insurance issue is still a very sticky subject). Uber just gives you the leads and the price for transporting the clients.
> All Uber drivers just have to accept that they were easily conned into a business that most drivers still have no clue about. And that all the whining and complaining is not going to change a thing.


Uber's gonna be royally ****ed if some of us (by some miracle) pool about $50,000 to retain a high profile litigation firm!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Uber's gonna be royally ****ed if some of us (by some miracle) pool about $50,000 to retain a high profile litigation firm!


No they won't. Uber will pool $500,000 to keep extending continuances. Hasn't this class action in CA and MA already been going on for 2 years now? And they're no closer now than before. And the damn appeals process hasn't even begin to start. Employee status will never be granted to existing drivers. Maybe future drivers will be employees, but Uber's guidelines for employee drivers will be ridiculous.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

There are state laws that determine local ordinances,but federal law trumps all laws.Federal law states an independent contractor is someone who uses their own vehicle and equipment.Federal law will never state us as employees of uber unless we drive their vehicles.Who would want to be an employee of uber anyway,just to collect unemployment benefits.really


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No they won't. Uber will pool $500,000 to keep extending continuances. Hasn't this class action in CA and MA already been going on for 2 years now? And they're no closer now than before. And the damn appeals process hasn't even begin to start. Employee status will never be granted to existing drivers. Maybe future drivers will be employees, but Uber's guidelines for employee drivers will be ridiculous.


You got that right! Well, if some people want to be Uber's employees, that's all fell & wine for them. But what about the rest of us who want to be _*independent*_ contractors?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is y ive been an uber driver. Im not gonna be CEO in my lifetime



circle1 said:


> You got that right! Well, if some people want to be Uber's employees, that's all fell & wine for them. But what about the rest of us who want to be _*independent*_ contractors?


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Kemo1 said:


> Actually their new policy is that if you don't have any trips for more than 30 days they will suspend your account


WoW you cornered the market with Fake News. thats cool and temporary


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Do tell said:


> Federal law will never state us as employees of uber unless we drive their vehicles.


Even using company vehicles doesn't guarantee employee status. Just look at all the cab drivers. They're considered independent contractors and they all drive company vehicles. The only cost of operating the vehicle is fuel and any fines or tickets from improper operating. The taxi company pays for the vehicle, the insurance, the maintenance, the licensing and registration. 
I just find it very sad how all these people jumped into a situation that they knew nothing about and now are all complaining about the outcome.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Even using company vehicles doesn't guarantee employee status. Just look at all the cab drivers. They're considered independent contractors and they all drive company vehicles. The only cost of operating the vehicle is fuel and any fines or tickets from improper operating. The taxi company pays for the vehicle, the insurance, the maintenance, the licensing and registration.
> I just find it very sad how all these people jumped into a situation that they knew nothing about and now are all complaining about the outcome.


Uber is the fastest growing company in history. When uber first started up i was thinking maybe this will go on where i make my money how ever much time and will i want. Who would of thought uber in so few time would replace us? I wana know y if u in tech field u would work for uber? There r number of machianics, engineers so on that r leaveing. I dont know y they all leaveing as ive heard pay or politics i dont know. Ive been aeeing even engineers stepping down from some google x projects. Im currious whats exactly going on. So brings me back to y people came aboard. Its work u get to meet people,explore easy to get into. Uber is a huge coorparation. They r chamgeing the dynamic of what the future is. The first apple phone wasnt sold into public hasnt hit 10 years. It will in 5 months. Technoligy is becomeing extremely rapid with SDCs already on the road. Its crazy! In 10 years if things like this keep going u dont need any work. Esspecally if VR becomes how i think it will. Then more people will stay home. Hallograms of ur family and friends,explore the grqnd canyon at home. Then eventually theyll raises prices and put a strangle hold on themselves as they have controlled a poor uncapitlist world


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Uber is the fastest growing company in history.


I must disagree. Ignorance is the fastest growing company in history.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I must disagree. Ignorance is the fastest growing company in history.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Strike is only option. Organized labor movement is the solution.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Polomarko said:


> Strike is only option. Organized labor movement is the solution.


Organized is the key word. Never will happen with the ignorance that drives for Uber.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Uber is the fastest growing company in history. When uber first started up i was thinking maybe this will go on where i make my money how ever much time and will i want. Who would of thought uber in so few time would replace us? I wana know y if u in tech field u would work for uber? There r number of machianics, engineers so on that r leaveing. I dont know y they all leaveing as ive heard pay or politics i dont know. Ive been aeeing even engineers stepping down from some google x projects. Im currious whats exactly going on. So brings me back to y people came aboard. Its work u get to meet people,explore easy to get into. Uber is a huge coorparation. They r chamgeing the dynamic of what the future is. The first apple phone wasnt sold into public hasnt hit 10 years. It will in 5 months. Technoligy is becomeing extremely rapid with SDCs already on the road. Its crazy! In 10 years if things like this keep going u dont need any work. Esspecally if VR becomes how i think it will. Then more people will stay home. Hallograms of ur family and friends,explore the grqnd canyon at home. Then eventually theyll raises prices and put a strangle hold on themselves as they have controlled a poor uncapitlist world


Wow..umm..yeah what he said. Whatever that may have been. I'm sorry but that was just hard to read and d a mned near impossible to comprehend. At least for me. Or am I f**ck*d up?


----------



## Emerald43 (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No they won't. Uber will pool $500,000 to keep extending continuances. Hasn't this class action in CA and MA already been going on for 2 years now? And they're no closer now than before. And the damn appeals process hasn't even begin to start. Employee status will never be granted to existing drivers. Maybe future drivers will be employees, but Uber's guidelines for employee drivers will be ridiculous.


I feel like if drivers are ever considered employees that will stick a fork in Uber. That really defeats their whole business model.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Emerald43 said:


> I feel like if drivers are ever considered employees that will stick a fork in Uber. That really defeats their whole business model.


Thank you.

This is insane . . . we're SOO close to ideal conditions. Just a few tweaks, then we can all concentrate on growing the TNCs' business line!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Kemo1 said:


> Yes and no.. the pay will stay the same but the percentage they take is more now.. I heard that in San Diego they are keeping 35% of the trip to them and this is a pilot program.. hopefully it doesn't come to LA


OMG.. and people are driving still in San Diego!? Uber-Lyft do nothing but match a driver to someone who wants a ride, and take a percentage of the far for that good deed. If Lyft increases its take from 20% to 25%, I'm instantly done.

Full-time drivers who rely on their income to make a living, should put on their thinking-caps and figure out a way to cut Uber/Lyft out of the equation. There must be avenues to becoming a TRUE independent contractor...delivering people and things, without giving a good chunk of your hard earned money away like that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Uber-Lyft do nothing but match a driver to someone who wants a ride, and take a percentage of the far for that good deed.


Not entirely accurate. Uber and Lyft provide the most important aspect of rideshare next to vehicle ownership. They provide the $1 million commercial policy that most of you drivers would have a heart attack if you tried to secure this insurance on your own.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not entirely accurate. Uber and Lyft provide the most important aspect of rideshare next to vehicle ownership. They provide the $1 million commercial policy that most of you drivers would have a heart attack if you tried to secure this insurance on your own.


When would that commercial policy come into play?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> When would that commercial policy come into play?


When you get T-boned by an uninsured drunk with three paxs in your car.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If Lyft increases its take from 20% to 25%, I'm instantly done.


Yes but don't forget, people who elect to go the full-on Schedule C small business route can reduce their gross income by that same 35% the TNC charges the contractor, It's a business expense.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not entirely accurate. Uber and Lyft provide the most important aspect of rideshare next to vehicle ownership. They provide the $1 million commercial policy that most of you drivers would have a heart attack if you tried to secure this insurance on your own.


. . . and also, if I'm not mistaken, they have to obtain a business license in _each-and-every_ municipality that requires one in order to provide this service to the public (at least that's true here in Washington state).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> . . . and also, if I'm not mistaken, they have to obtain a business license in _each-and-every_ municipality that requires one in order to provide this service to the public (at least that's true here in Washington state).


In AZ we only have to obtain a state license. Now if you're collecting tax from the reselling of goods then yes, you do need a business license in every city that you transact business in. But we are just a service provider, we don't sell any goods. I think AZ is allot easier than most states in the fare for hire industry. 
I've read about NYC, holy crap you have so much to do. You have sales tax on a service, you have to contribute to a Black Car fund, you have to get a TLC license. No wonder why NYC charges more.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When you get T-boned by an uninsured drunk with three paxs in your car.


I suppose if it's an accident that bad, the $300,000 Uninsured Motorist Coverage on my regular auto insurance wouldn't be enough. It would be interesting to see how often/how much the Uber/Lyft Commercial Insurance master policy has paid out each year, since our personal auto insurance is the primary.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I suppose if it's an accident that bad, the $300,000 Uninsured Motorist Coverage on my regular auto insurance wouldn't be enough. It would be interesting to see how often/how much the Uber/Lyft Commercial Insurance master policy has paid out each year, since our personal auto insurance is the primary.


Do you have special coverage for doing TNC work?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Do you have special coverage for doing TNC work?


Farmers Insurance has my car rated for "Business Use". I pay more for that. It takes 6 hours of rides just to pay that premium increase. Total B.S.. Since I have Lyft Commercial Insurance on my car, perhaps it's a good idea to have the "Business Use" rider removed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I suppose if it's an accident that bad, the $300,000 Uninsured Motorist Coverage on my regular auto insurance wouldn't be enough. It would be interesting to see how often/how much the Uber/Lyft Commercial Insurance master policy has paid out each year, since our personal auto insurance is the primary.


Besides your personal insurance denying any claim for commercial use of your vehicle that $300K would barely cover any legal expenses if a customer ever decided to sue you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Farmers Insurance has my car rated for "Business Use".


Business Use and passenger transportation for compensation are two completely different things. Business Use is for the salesman that uses his vehicle in the normal course of business. The fare for hire industry is allot different in which you transport people for money. Just make sure you READ YOUR POLICY. Don't take your agents word for it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Besides your personal insurance denying any claim for commercial use of your vehicle that $300K would barely cover any legal expenses if a customer ever decided to sue you.


Since I hold the legal status of "impoverished", suing me would be a hollow endeavor.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Business Use and passenger transportation for compensation are two completely different things. Business Use is for the salesman that uses his vehicle in the normal course of business. The fare for hire industry is allot different in which you transport people for money. Just make sure you READ YOUR POLICY. Don't take your agents word for it.


Thanks for that info SEAL Team 5. Lyft is just a part-time minimum wage job. Looks like it's time for some serious soul-searching. It may be more financially prudent to simply hang up the pink mustache, and find another gig.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> You ever have potential passenger sitting in the seat next to you request a ride, and have that request go to a driver who's a mile or more away? That happened to me twice last month.


Well, legally you're not allowed to pick up a street hail. If a "potential customer" is sitting in your car, you're breaking the law by picking up a street hail. Might as well just offer them a flat rate and hand them your Square CC reader. ;-)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> i think ubers a Gig not career. many try to make it more................and fail.


Since "Gig" is slang for "job," you might want to talk to a few musicians who've made playing gig's a life-long career.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Since "Gig" is slang for "job," you might want to talk to a few musicians who've made playing gig's a life-long career.


I like your analogy.I used to work for bands doing gigs,I mean jobs.lol


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Farmers Insurance has my car rated for "Business Use". I pay more for that. It takes 6 hours of rides just to pay that premium increase. Total B.S.. Since I have Lyft Commercial Insurance on my car, perhaps it's a good idea to have the "Business Use" rider removed.


A competent Ins. agent should know (imo).


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Farmers Insurance has my car rated for "Business Use". I pay more for that. It takes 6 hours of rides just to pay that premium increase. Total B.S.. Since I have Lyft Commercial Insurance on my car, perhaps it's a good idea to have the "Business Use" rider removed.


You may want to "drill down" and compare what each policy will or will not cover. I think (imo) the Lyft Commercial Ins. would only cover the bare essentials and leave the contractor on his/her own for fixing damages and fending off lawsuits.

What have you learned about the LCI?


----------

